# Carolina Dart Frogs at Repticon Columbia SC 11/1&2



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Come see us at Repticon Columbia SC this weekend, 11/1 & 2. We will be sharing tables with Fat Boys Ball Pythons, so one stop shopping .
Some frogs available will include sub-adult super blue auratus, unsexed adult leucs, mint terribilis juvies, spot & no-spot citronella juvies, some patricia, green & black auratus and a couple of Brazilian yellowheads. Also a few pumilios. Of course vivariums and supplies as well.


----------



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

We need to move frogs to make way for many tads ready to morph. On Sunday 11/2, many of our frogs at Repticon Columbia will be heavily discounted.
We are with Fat Boys Ball Pythons to the far right when you enter.


----------

